# First Test



## bib (Sep 6, 2004)

I received my 11 when last summer was over.

Of course, I have been wearing it, but as a "desk diver".









Now, the right test will be done, and this weekend the 11 will be under the water for hours.









I dont have to be worry about it...









I dont have to be worry about it?









No I dont, no I dont, no I dont, no I dont, no I dont, no I dont, no I dont,


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It'll be fine, don't worry.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

been swimming with mine loads of times with no problem


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I can`t swim so I know my `11` would fare better then I`d do if I fell in


----------



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

I own three divers rated at 200m, 300m & 1000m water resistant. the last one is a bargain priced Astina from Roy with a helium escape valve! I hate swimming and rarely venture into the water. I suppose this watch will pass the Radox in a deep bath test will it???

Martin


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MartinAtton said:


> I own three divers rated at 200m, 300m & 1000m water resistant. the last one is a bargain priced Astina from Roy with a helium escape valve! I hate swimming and rarely venture into the water. I suppose this watch will pass the Radox in a deep bath test will it???
> 
> Martin
> 
> ...


Depends if you get attacked by a vicious rubber duck and thrash around too much


----------



## bib (Sep 6, 2004)

Here you have the test result








Nice watch, comfortable, and really waterproof.









Now a question for Roy: When am I supposed to check the watch water resistance?

Next year?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It should be fine for at least two years from new.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

wore mine all weekend including a strenuous day making sandcastles in 32 degrees at Wells next the sea yesterday. Gave it a wash last night and it still looks like new and running spot on!


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Building sandcastles with the little ones, sounds like the ultimate diver test to me, look forward to trying it this summer!


----------

